# Coronation Sussex - male or female?



## Kimquat (Oct 11, 2012)

I hatched a few sussex in February - a few speckleds, a couple of lights and a surprise Coronation, who is a beauty. At nine weeks old, though, I'm still unsure as to gender. He/she has wattles, but they're nowhere near the size of my speckled cockerel and both wattles and comb are pale pink. What do you guys think?


----------



## Siriuslaminin (Apr 7, 2013)

Pretty Coronation


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

My vote would be pullet.


----------



## zielinskifarm (Apr 10, 2013)

I also vote pullet.


----------



## Kimquat (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks, guys, for your input. I'll be keeping this one, regardless, but I'd sure hate to see a big beautiful coronation roo being bullied by a very scrappy silkie roo. XD I guess the size of the bird is what throws me off. She's a big'un.


----------

